# Arlington Hts, Il Free Vintage Swap Meet May 22, 2016



## bikeman76 (May 2, 2016)

All are invited to a FREE Vintage Swap Meet at Village CycleSport 1326 N Rand Rd in Arlington Hts. IL 60004.
(For navigation use 1650 E Rand Rd ) 
Sunday May 22, 2016 from 7 AM to 11 AM.
No show bikes. Swap only.
Fall show and swap will still be held on August 14, 2016.
Stop by and pick up a new project or sell some old vintage bikes and parts !
For info call 847-398-1650 ask for Joe.
Or message bikeman76 or email bikeman76@msn.com
Hope you can make it !
Joe


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 2, 2016)

SOUNDS GOOD!
THANKS JOE!
I WILL PUT IT ON MY CALENDAR.
Sunday May 22, 2016 from 7 AM to 11 AM.
Village CycleSport 1326 N Rand Rd in Arlington Hts. IL 60004.

HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!
IF THERE ARE ANY WHIZZER GUYS COMING, I HAVE A NON LOCKING 
SPRING FORK WITH HEAVY DUTY SPRING AND NOS CHROME PARTS.


----------



## the tinker (May 2, 2016)

Tinker will be there selling junk!


----------



## vincev (May 2, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Tinker will be there selling junk!



Have ya got any springer forks?lol


----------



## the tinker (May 2, 2016)

Got cleaned out of springers and everything else at Memory  Lane. Will have to dig deep into the parts bunker for whats left. Maybe I should sell some bikes?...... I don't think so. This is a nice swap. lots of folks came last year. I came with a truck full of parts and a couple bikes and left empty .Thank you Joe Eberhardt for letting us use his place . It's a nice get together and it's Free!  I will put together a load and see you all there!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 2, 2016)

REMOVED!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 2, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Tinker will be there selling junk!



ONE MANS JUNK IS ANOTHER MANS TREASURE!


----------



## vincev (May 4, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Got cleaned out of springers and everything else at Memory  Lane. Will have to dig deep into the parts bunker for whats left. Maybe I should sell some bikes?...... I don't think so. This is a nice swap. lots of folks came last year. I came with a truck full of parts and a couple bikes and left empty .Thank you Joe Eberhardt for letting us use his place . It's a nice get together and it's Free!  I will put together a load and see you all there!



WOW,you had a lot of springers.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 12, 2016)

vincev said:


> Have ya got any springer forks?lol



HEY, VINCE, I DO IF YOUR LOOKING FOR ONE.
WES
PLEASE EMAIL DIRECT IF INTERESTED:wespinchot@yahoo.com
THANKS,WES


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 12, 2016)

WHO ALL IS JOINING US AT ARLINGTON HTS ON SUNDAY MAY 22?
FREE ATTENDANCE AND VENDING.
NICE INFORMAL SWAP.
BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!


----------



## the tinker (May 19, 2016)

Sunday is supposed to be really nice here in Chicago -land.  This is a nice swap and you can come and sell some stuff   for free!  It wraps up at 11 so you can still get home early......maybe with another bike!!!!!!!
You outta state guys that are a little timid about coming to Chicago-land just load up some stuff to sell or trade and bring the wife along too..... Leave at 11, grab a light lunch and take a cruise down the nearby Kennedy Expressway. Head towards the lake shore and take in the sights of Chicago, that toddling town! ......And you will be completely safe as the low-life's don't get outta bed until 3 pm.......
Here are some of the sellers that will be there with some goodies......don't miss out!!!

The "Fender Doctor" himself  Mr. Wes Pinchot                                                                                                                               





The boys from the "North Side".... Ron...Joe and the "Hankster" for sure... 


Myself, The old Tinker and My pal Robin Bridges will be there with me....    

                                                                               Maybe  the Cabe's mystery member will drive up......


 
And..... Bike Stuff!!!! Lots of bike stuff and interesting folks to talk to!   See you there........!


----------



## chitown (May 19, 2016)

If you're in the area, could be some good pickings to pick up before the swap at the annual community garage sale with hundreds of participants starting tomorrow in Mt Prospect:

http://www.mpgaragesale.com/

I hope to make to Sunday's swap as the weather looks pretty, pretty, pretty good.


----------



## ricobike (May 20, 2016)

Tom Skilling was saying 80 degrees and sunny on Sunday just now.  Looks like good weather!  See ya all there!


----------



## bricycle (May 22, 2016)

Were are pics???


----------



## bikeman76 (May 22, 2016)

No pics but thanks everyone for coming out today ! We had a beautiful day and I saw a lot of Cabers and some new faces too.
A lot of cash and cool bike stuff changed hands. I picked up my first Iver Johnson, a late teens or early 20's truss bike. Thanks Ken !
I think The Tinker has some new projects now. Thanks again for the literature Dave !
Chitown had a cool pair wartime Elgins for sale.
Saw Wes the Fender Doctor , Neanderthal and Jim the Ingo Man too.
Great time ! Thanks all !
Joe


----------



## ricobike (May 23, 2016)

Great swap meet, great weather.  Emptied my truck and bought a couple of goodies.  Was great seeing everyone.  Big thanks to the organizers of the event, it's always a good time in Arlington Heights .  See ya in August!


----------



## chitown (May 24, 2016)

Thanks Joe for the free fun. Good always seeing the usual suspects in relative good health and upright.

I sold the Monark built wartime Elgin but still have the Murray built wartime Elgin. I only took one photo which is the pair together. They weren't together long. The Monark one was on local CL for a while and I took the plunge last Wed, bought it, replaced the cracked and rotted Wards Victory front tire with new rubber, both got new tubes, took off chain, soaked it, tooth brush and some cleaner to the whole frame, wiped down, applied Pledge to frame, re-assembled, quick test ride for safety check and fast stopping test, gazed at it's 70 year old beauty for an all too brief of time, packed it up in the van with it's long lost Murray built cousin and brought 'em to the swap. Sold a Lincoln badge shirt with the deal. It was neat to compare the two. Both had black-out, ribbed Musselman rear hubs but the Monark had a black-out New Departure while the Murray has a finned Musselman front hub. Monark is 1/2" pitch while Murray is 1" pitch. Monark had Lobdell 'V" stamped saddle while Murray has a Troxel war compliant saddle. Monark built had red stripped Lobdell rims while Murray had blue stripped Wald rims. Handle bars and grips were also different. The slight differences in paint color and size of pin stripping was yet another cool aspect. The rake on the Monark and wider bars made for a better/faster feeling ride while the Murray has a nice upright, good posture 1940's educational film on proper upright, riding style.


----------



## ricobike (May 30, 2016)

I really enjoyed your bikes chitown.  I don't get too jazzed about lightweights but seeing those two together was a treat.


----------

